# Post photos here for the 2018 calendar



## twolfe (Oct 29, 2017)

_Submitting photos is a two step process._

1. Email high resolution photos to [email protected] No watermarks, text or writing on any photographs (advertising). Include your forum username and the scientific name of the mantis in the email.

2. Upload copies of your entries here. These may be lower resolution of the image and may include watermarks, etc. For each photo, please include the scientific name of the mantis.

Please read the guidelines before submitting photos.

Thank you!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Heterochaeta orientalis, adult female


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Presubadult female Prohierodula laticollis


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Adult female Parasphendale affinis


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Subadult female Epaphrodita musarum


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Elmantis sp. adult female


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 30, 2017)

Subadult male Hymenopus coronatus


----------



## Sticky (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Sticky (Oct 31, 2017)

Sticky, Hierodula Membranacaea.


----------



## Edenart (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Sarah K (Nov 2, 2017)

blepharopsis mendica




Schizocephala bicornis




Sibylla pretiosa




Psuedocreobotra wahlbergii




Heterochaeta sp


----------



## rudolfwessels (Nov 2, 2017)

Please find attached some pictures I made a few months ago in Central Kalahari Game Reserve in Botswana. If anyone knows the species please let me know! Thanks. Rudolf Wessels


----------



## rudolfwessels (Nov 2, 2017)

View attachment 9891


----------



## Orin (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Bdawg (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow, so many amazing photos. What do you guys use to shoot them? Seriously considering some upgraded kit, it's tricky to capture a good photo, especially L2 nymphs, but when you get a shot, there's so much detail. They really are miniature versions of their adult selves. Do you guys use macro lens?


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 17, 2017)

I sent some photos to you guys. Also is there a calendar link?


----------



## Kermit (Nov 19, 2017)

http://



http://



http://



http://



http://



http://



http://


----------



## cwebster (Nov 25, 2017)

Love the photos and am hoping there will be a calendar link.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 8, 2017)

Orthodera novaezealandiae - nymph





Stagmomantis Carolina - adult female





Stagmomantis Carolina - adult male





Stagmomantis Carolina - sub-adult





Tenodera sinensis - adult


----------



## Jessie (Dec 11, 2017)

My giraffe mantis. Precious.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 15, 2017)

*S. limbata:*
















*H. coronatus:*


----------



## Exo (Dec 15, 2017)

Tammy you can contact me via facebook or @ and just chose some of pictures from my website  

www.exo-factory.pl , will gladly send u the picture if any of those will be good enough for calendar using  

Regards


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 15, 2017)

I have locked this thread as the calendar is already finished, and has been for sale since Monday (December 11th).


----------

